# Prion Strain Mutation and Selection John Collinge



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, June 03, 2010 

Prion Strain Mutation and Selection John Collinge 


Science Journal MEDICINE 



www.sciencemag.org SCIENCE VOL 328 28 MAY 2010


see full text ;


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/06/prion-strain-mutation-and-selection.html 





Friday, May 14, 2010

Prion Strain Mutation Determined by Prion Protein Conformational Compatibility and Primary Structure

Published Online May 13, 2010 Science DOI: 10.1126/science.1187107 Science Express Index


http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/science.1187107


see full text and more here ;


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/05/prion-strain-mutation-determined-by.html




TSS


----------

